# 2ter Monitor laggt/zieht nach!



## shawty0 (13. September 2017)

Heyo,

Ich habe mir einen zweiten Monitor zugelegt (acer cb241hy) der Full HD hat, IPS und 60 Hz!
Diesen betreibe ich über einen DP.

Mein Main-Monitor ist der Acer XB240H, mit 144 Hz welche ich mit der DVI Schnittstelle betreibe

Ich habe eine GTX1070 Gaming MSI 8G Graka und hab beide Monitore dort angeschlossen.

Nur ruckelt/laggt mein zweiter Monitor wenn ich fenster öffne/kleiner/größer ziehe oder Streame und mich in OBS anschaue!
Wie kann ich das beheben?

Danke!


----------



## HisN (13. September 2017)

den 144hz-Monitor auf 60hz schalten


----------



## shawty0 (13. September 2017)

Echt jetzt? Das fände ich aber mega lame für so ne teure Graka. Vor allem wenn ich PUBG streame, merkt man doch den unterschied von 144 auf 60 hz oder?
Will ja den nur für den Chat benutzen!


----------



## HisN (13. September 2017)

Du bist in guter Gesellschaft, die Hälfte der Mixed-Mhz-User hat Deine Probleme.
Bis jetzt hat leider keiner ein Patent-Rezept rausgehauen, wie er das Problem in den Griff bekommen hat.
Das lustige ist halt, das es scheinbar nicht jeder hat.

Hast Du vsync an?


----------



## shawty0 (13. September 2017)

Das ist ja mal mega dumm 

Wo kann ich denn schauen ob VSync an ist? Und wäre es dann besser einen mit 144Hz zu holen oder wie?!


----------



## HisN (13. September 2017)

Im Game?


----------



## Jerem1ah (13. September 2017)

Könntest versuchen den zweiten Monitor über deine IGPU laufen zu lassen falls du eine hast. 
Ansonsten drück mal Windows Taste + X geh unter System - Erweitert - Einstellungen und mach für optimale Leistung anpassen so das alle Häkchen raus sind. Das könnte eventuell den Input Lag beheben wenn du Glück hast.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. September 2017)

Oder testweise 120Hz statt 144Hz am primären testen.
Manchmal hilft das auch.


----------



## 0ssi (14. September 2017)

Und bei den 120Hz dann mal Beide mit HDMI laufen lassen statt DVI und DP.


----------



## shawty0 (15. September 2017)

Update:
wenn ich jetzt auf meinem Main Monitor mit dem Windows Media Player mir irgendwelche Videos anschaue, laggt/Flackert es auch extrem.

Liegt das daran das ich jetzt 2 Monitore angeschlossen habe? Kann mir darauf einfach keinen Reim machen


----------



## HisN (15. September 2017)

Nein, nur an der Tatsache dass es zwei sind, liegt es nicht.
Dann würden ja unglaublich viele dieses Problem haben.
Es sind aber nur die, die 144 und 60hz mischen (eventuell hoch die gsync/freesync User)


----------

